# My new male GSD - 12 weeks!



## chuck10af (Aug 17, 2017)

Still having writers block on naming this big boy...


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: he's gorgeous!

Good luck with picking a name! 

Maybe these old threads can give you some ideas:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/511258-male-puppy-names.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/328610-male-name-red-black.html


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Snuffleupagus I am kidding, but that is the first thing I thought of! He is huge and fluffy and much more adorable than snuffleupagus.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He is huge!!! Looks like a Leonberger pup (size and floppy ears)


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

He's a big boy. First name that came to my mind when I seen the pic was hercules.


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow he's a big boy! And super adorable! Congrats on your pup and good luck picking a name! ?


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Och just look at him! So fluffy!


----------



## Doosenberry (Aug 9, 2017)

The name Tubbs comes to mind. It took me quite a while to name both of my dogs. I ended up naming my GSD after my grandfather that passed away about a year before I got him. You could always look for inspiration that way, tributes are always nice.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Journey. I can see you guys going on lots of fun trips together, a journey through the years. He's beautiful!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

What about Tugan, it means the place where the clouds meet the mountains. ( A combination of fluffy and big ).


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Panzer.

Your boys gonna be a fluffy tank:grin2:


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Beautiful pup. Do you know what he weighs currently?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I have named every dog I've owned dog, though it's not as unimaginative as it sounds. It comes from a John Wayne movie, Big Jake, which I saw first when I was about 10. In the film, JW's character had an all-black dog that looked like a big Belgian Shepard, or a BSD/GSD cross. At any rate, by way of commands, JW would say things like, "Dog, go with the indian" or once, while JW and his Indian friend were facing three armed bad guys, the one that went for his gun first was taken off his horse by the dog on the command "dog". Old western movies were not known for their dialog necessarily ? 

My brother had a beautiful red Doberman named Spike...that's not a name you hear too often.


----------



## chuck10af (Aug 17, 2017)

*"Mattis"*

Thanks to everyone for all the ideas. I settled on 'Mattis'  Now if I could just get that other ear to stand. I bet there's a thread for that..


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

chuck10af said:


> Still having writers block on naming this big boy...


He looks huge for 12 weeks do you know his weight?


----------



## chuck10af (Aug 17, 2017)

*17 week doctor visit*



tenny80 said:


> He looks huge for 12 weeks do you know his weight?


At 17 weeks he was 32.4 lbs

As you can see...he was very excited to meet the doc


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Beautiful pup!! Mattis is a great name!!:smile2:


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

He's huge and freaking adorable and pretty!! What does his parents weigh and what does he weigh? I love Mattis and Hamilton.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

So I saw his ears and was like excited?? he looks like a really calm pup at the moment....then I saw it LOL


----------

